# Membran: The Royal Philharmonic Collection



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everybody!
I decided to post a new thread about Membran Music's "The Royal Philharmonic Collection". The all discs of the series have been released on Super Audio CDs with 5.1 surround sound options. And most of them are recorded at the C.T.S. Studios, London. I received my first album - Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 & Wellington's Victory / Wordsworth - six months ago. But I gave it away because the quality of the recording was somewhat bad.
But I want to purchase few albums to my SACD library. I have heard that the next albums are worth of every penny:
1) ELGAR: Enigma Variations / Menuhin
2) FRANCK: Symphony in D minor / Leppard
3) HAYDN: Symphonies Nos. 94, 100, 101, 102, 103 & 104 / Gloves
4) MAHLER: Symphony No. 5 / Shipway
5) RACHMANINOV: Symphony No. 2 / Handley
6) SHOSTAKOVICH: Symphony No. 10 / Shipway
7) SIBELIUS: Symphony No. 2 / Mackerras
8) STRAUSS: Also sprach Zarathustra / Mackerras
What do you think? Can I start my new collection with those mentioned albums? Do you have any experiences with the recordings? I will appreciate your comments!


----------

